# Suggestions for keeping babies warm?



## BattleLakeMN (Aug 13, 2016)

I'm pretty sure we have some kids coming in the next few days, weeks, hours -- I don't know; I've been waiting forever and don't have an exact date - poor planning on our part. We live in MN, and it's been warm for this time of year this last week (in the 30s & 40s), but the temp is going to be dropping soon, and I'm concerned the babies won't stay warm enough. I know, not wise to have babies in late fall/early winter in MN - again, poor planning on our part. I'm reluctant to use heat lamps for fear of fire. Somebody recommended small dog coats. Good idea? Any other suggestions for keeping babies warm? Mama goat separated herself from the other goats months ago and is now staying in a small barn with a few chickens and barn cats. She seems content in there, and there is plenty of straw, and it's dry and not drafty, but not heated.

And on another note, I'm starting to think I'm crazy for even thinking our goat is pregnant as I've been waiting so long. Except for my husband, everybody who sees her thinks she is. Especially when she lays down, she's as big as a house, but I've never noticed anything moving and she doesn't have milk, though there does seem to be a little bit of a pooch down there. The last two days, she's been very vocal and antsy; normally she's quiet as a mouse and calm. She seems smaller than she's been lately. Yesterday, there was a small bit of clear discharge. In the past, she's had a bit of cloudy discharge and once a small bit of bloody discharge, but this was at least a month ago. Thoughts?


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

You can send a blood sample or urine sample to a lab and have a pregnancy test done. It will cost you $10-$20.

You could also post a photo of her back end with her tail naturally up and include any udder development she has and some folks can make a guess. When you say she seems smaller this week - does she look hollowed out in front of the hips? 

I would not use coats on the kids as it allows lice to thrive. underneath and mats down the fur with has natural air pockets for insulation. If you are present for the birth and help her dry them quickly in cold temperatures and get them feeding they should be fine in a draft free area.


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

If she is close you may be able to feel kids. Her left side is her rumen. Her right side is where you'll feel babies. Push gently but firmly in. Sometimes you can feel them right in front of the udder by giving her a hug and pushing gently up.

Blood test will tell you for sure.

Photo may help us decide.

She may just have a huge rumen?


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

If babies are on their way, here are a few warmth suggestions:

*Plenty of fresh, soft bedding. 
*The area should be as draft-free as possible
*There are lovely baby goat coats on the web out there, or you can make some out of unwanted socks. I use kid coats for my kids their first few nights. 
*A heat lamp may be necessary for winter kiddings, but I strongly advise that it is well-cleaned, and VERY well-secured. There have been heat-lamp related barn fires. When I use mine, I double secure it with the clasp, and then tie the clasp firmly in place with a collar or twine in case the clasp fails. You'll want the lamp to be high enough not to singe Momma goat's ears if she stands up.

There are many who choose to kid in winter. Most important, watch momma and when she's delivering help her dry the kids up and get some warm colostrum in them. Best of luck!


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

Heat lamps make me nervous too! I've used some things to keep baby chicks warm that might be enough for a couple kids, & I feel are much safer. A while back, a heat lamp for chicks burned a house down & killed the chicks near here.

They're reptile products that large pet stores sell, so at least made for animals & probably some exposure to moisture. There are heated reptile rocks (my favorite) that I put in a plastic bag first to keep them sort of clean, & then put under bedding. Maybe you could put a pipe or hose or a piece of plywood over the cord so mom doesn't chew it? There's also a ceramic "thing" that screws into a light socket but would be very hard to break compared to a bulb. &, you might be able to attach it to the pen's side so that it isn't really sticking in. There are under-tank heaters, usually plastic mats, but I've found that they don't last long compared to the first 2 items. Lastly are long black plastic mats used to germinate seeds in flats. I got one used & don't know where they're sold. They don't make much heat at all but I think would be really safe, especially with moisture, provided mom doesn't chew them or the cords. A thin piece of plywood over these would probably be the surest thing against chewing, but I don't know how much heat would get through. With the germination mat, probably none. I don't know if a scrap of wire fencing with small holes would be enough protection. 

Except for the ceramic light socket gizmo, you can put these things either under bedding or cardboard or whatever the kids to lie on, or attach them to the side of the pen at floor level for them to lie against--maybe held up & protected by some chicken wire stapled to the wood? I've only used them for chicks in cages or boxes, but I do think they're much safer than heat lamps, human heating pads, or space heaters--though the newer space heaters have good safety shut-offs if they tip over.

Even if they'd be fine with no extra heat, I'd be like you & want to be sure. You'd just feel better too, knowing they were comfortable. Good luck! :kidred:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I use heat lamps for the first 3 nights. More so, if any kid is weak.

You can use sweaters if you do not have access to heat lamps or won't use them. For the first 3 days unless the kid is weak.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

I've found that microwaving a bag of dry beans or rice, and wrapped in a towel and put under a kid will help warm it's core. You do have to swap it out every couple of hours, but it really helps and alleviates fear of fire. You also want the kid warmed up from it's core (belly) more than top down, so I opted for this last year. Labor intensive for the first 3 nights, but it has worked so very well for me.


----------



## BattleLakeMN (Aug 13, 2016)

*Thank you!*

Thank you, all, for these words of advice - much appreciated! No baby goats yet, so maybe none are coming or maybe just coming later than I thought. If she's not pregnant, she sure has gained a lot of weight since we got her eight months ago, but our other goats have not, and she is fed the same as they are. And she had significant exposure to our buck, and believe me, he made every attempt. We'll see. I'll post some pictures if babies ever arrive.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Any udder development? If you feel her udder do you feel a pouch with something there or is it flat?

When was she exposed to your buck? Takes 5 months to kid.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

I put sweaters on my kids that I make out of yarn. If you are able to post pictures of the udder development it would be easier for use to help you!


----------



## GodsGarden (Feb 6, 2015)

I crochet kid blankets too. And make some out of old comforters. My favorite ones were from jacket sleeves. Like a tube with leg holes. I agree with keeping tummy warm but that is so much easier with girls, , blanket wise. I had two babies born in under freezing weather and we just used lots of towels out of the drier. The mom liked them too. She was pretty tired after. Which is way it can also be a good idea for some does to be blanketed for a while after giving birth. The get beat and it helps them relax and stay warm after all that work. But just get them nice and dry and I think blanketing is a good idea. Hope it all goes well,


----------



## BattleLakeMN (Aug 13, 2016)

*Another question...is it necessary to isolate doe?*

Thanks all! Here's another question. We have one goat that is without a doubt pregnant. Would it be a bad idea to move her in with the goat that is questionably pregnant? I've thought of doing this to increase warmth, but I'm concerned they might hurt each other or the babies. Is it necessary to isolate pregnant does until after kidding? And at what point can you introduce them to others?

(I'm moving this to a new post as well so more people can see it.)


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

I put my pregnant does with who they are buddies with wether or not the other is pregnant until the doe gives birth then I put her and her kids in another area so they can bond and be safe from all the horrible coyotes. Once all my does kid and the kids are at least 2 days old I introduce them to the herd!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I answered you in your new thread.


----------



## Oreosmom (Nov 19, 2016)

Sounds like a good chance she's pregnant, ours was so hard to tell until the kid was kicking inside Mama, she had a slight white discharge on and off the last three weeks, vet said it was normal, gave her a prenatal shot c d & t. The week before she got very verbal and fussy. We got her a igloo dog house to keep her warm, plus a sweater, the dog house top comes off and made a great bed for her to kid and was easy to access her to help with kidding. Used some sm dog sweaters then and now. There is frost and early snow here and I want them to stay warm and well. Goats are one of the few animals that can catch colds from humans or on their own! No coughs or sniffles for my goats! I'd put the dog house in the area she likes by the chickens. You can cover the igloo with wool blankets to help insulation. Warming rice or beans in the microwave in a baggie really works good. As does heating up regular rocks in the oven. Having a ND and a extra bathroom in the back of the house it was just natural to bring the baby and momma in. Thats their winter housing.. it helps that momma is house trained to cry when she needs to go out! Good luck hope you see baby soon!


----------



## fivemoremiles (Jan 19, 2010)

kid in may


----------



## BattleLakeMN (Aug 13, 2016)

*fivemoremiles...*

Helpful responses are appreciated. Snarky ones are not.


----------



## Sara+pumpkin (Jul 21, 2015)

I use extra bedding and coats also heaters of it gets really cold.


----------



## Sara+pumpkin (Jul 21, 2015)

I live in northern Michigan so it gets pretty darn cold.


----------



## BattleLakeMN (Aug 13, 2016)

*Sara+Pumpkin*

We're in the single digits now and below zero at night, but the barns have been staying around 20 degrees. They get lots of sun and have windows that let the sun in, and they're small and draft free and filled with straw. It feels positively toasty in them after walking around outside. I hope the kids will do okay.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Sounds like you have a nice set up for your goats! I've found that making sure babies are dry and warm quickly after birth in cold temps is very important. I choose to sit with mom until she kids when she starts labor so kids get off to a good start. Warm, dry and nursing = healthy kid. Good luck to you on your upcoming kidding. Wishing you the best!


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Good luck I hope everything goes well!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I try to be there when they kid and use a towel to dry them fast and a hair dryer to get them good and dry. If it's super cold I will give them a heat lamp. But they never get a heat lamp for more then 2 nights.


----------

